# Hive Movers



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The hive movers in the threads below range from simple one man manual movers to motorized movers that are smaller than commercial forklifts. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...your-hive-mover-loader-not-a-swinger-nor-mule
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?209850-My-hive-movers
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?290258-How-do-*you*-move-hives
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?312842-Hive-lifting-Ideas-Help-needed
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...oving-lift!!!-Europeans-have-the-coolest-toys!!
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?241134-Hive-Carrier

The thread title is not related to hive movers, but nonetheless there is discussion and some photos:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-For-Honey-Super-Doesn-t-Appear-To-Be-Working

The following is a USDA article posted in the Beesource _Resources_ area:
http://beesource.com/resources/usda/moving-colonies/


And, lastly, the 'hive mover' shown in this thread is a real _one-of-a-kind_! 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?278398-A-beekeeper-s-burro


----------

